# Share your thoughts on Calico and Ponderosa and Stidham trailers



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bump.

A 2010 Calico and a 2008 Ponderosa are on my short list of trailers! I know they're on the economical end of trailers, but I just want something that will let me haul short distances occasionally and safely.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

A friend used to own a Calico. Overall,I thought it was a poorly made trailer. Poor welds, rust issues,small stalls,underbuilt frame, under rated tires... I	never would let her haul my horses. I would look for an older better quality trailer and it will last 3x longer with less issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a 2001 3 horse slant gooseneck made by Ponderosa. Ours is decent, they should have made the tongue shorter because it puts a crazy amount of pressure on the back tires/axel. And the dividers are a tad bit short for my liking. However, it pulls great, and has held up pretty good. If I could fix anything, it would be the tongue and a way to lock the back tack. I really like ours, there is plenty of air movement when driving during the summer (it had open stock like windows on the front and back), the exterior lights are a life savers at rodeos when I can't see a dang thing, and the front tack area works good for sleeping in and holds everything I need. I wish the saddle rack held my saddle better, they kinda slip off sometimes, but I have seen that happen with even the high dollar saddle racks. And the racks pop out, but with the thin metal they are made of I am scared to do it with my 3 western saddles on it. Overall, decent trailer for the price.

It appears that Ponderosa's are no longer in production, I cannot find a website. They have been going down in quality over the years, so I would DEFFINATELY ask for pictures of the welds on the trailer, the floor joists, etc. 

Read about these peoples experience with their ponderosa....
Ponderosa Trailers - Worst built trailers in America


----------

